# Nissan Datsun can't start



## Kanyembe (Dec 21, 2004)

a Nissan datsun diesel 1991 lost timing at the pump gear coz gear nut wasn't fixed properly. it was later fixed properly and pump timing meshed properly. Now can't start despite cranking. the fuel is also seen at injector nozzles when loosened while cranking. plugs, shut solenoid and primer pump are ok.
could someone please assist what could be the cause of no start?
Thanking U in anticipation.
Dan


----------



## 510Mods (Feb 21, 2005)

I imagine then that the timing is still off. The original problem is still there then bud. I'm not familiar with them, so I couldn't get into more details. Although I am looking for a Datsun diesel vehicle to drive.


----------



## Kanyembe (Dec 21, 2004)

*Nissan Datsun Can't start*



510Mods said:


> I imagine then that the timing is still off. The original problem is still there then bud. I'm not familiar with them, so I couldn't get into more details. Although I am looking for a Datsun diesel vehicle to drive.


Thanks Chris for your contribution. my mechanic also thot the same that timing 's off despite seeng injector timing mesh properly. so he took trouble of opening the crank shaft gear tho i was hesitant about it. nevertheless it was a lesson learnt.
the trouble was with how the injector pump was fitted. the angle was to high agaist rotaton of the engine thus slightly missing timing. when fixed properly, started without problem. so this was solved yesterday after 4 weeks strugle.
Yes diesels are trouble makers when U miss the actual fault.

Dan


----------

